# Remote Desktop missing from Remote Tab



## RAFL1 (Aug 3, 2010)

Suspect my XP box is being "hiJacked"
Can't check/turnoff remote access.
When I check Contol Panel - System - Remote
The Remote assistance setting are available, but the Remote desktop region is just blank (NO TEXT - Nothing)

This makes me suspect some registry hacking has hidden it.
and it's hidden to prevent it being turned OFF.

I can disable the service but Can anyone help with how to restore the control panel info. ???

Thanks


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello and Welcome to TSF!

Is your XP, Home or Professional Edition? Home Edition cannot be setup as a Remote Desktop Host. Alternatively, you may try TeamViewer or TightVNC. Both software are free.


----------

